# Cucumber Dill Shrimp Dip



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

CUCUMBER-DILL SHRIMP DIP 

Serves: 8 Plan ahead…needs to chill at least 1 hour 

3/4 Cup sour cream 
4 oz. cream cheese, cubed 
1 T. snipped fresh dill... OR... 1 tsp. dried dill weed 
1/4 tsp. salt 
6 oz. cooked medium shrimp, peeled and deveined 
3/4 c. diced unpeeled cucumber 
Assorted fresh vegetables and crackers 

In a mixing bowl, beat the first 4 ingredients until smooth. Set aside 3 shrimp and 2 T. cucumber for garnish. 

Finely chop the remaining shrimp; add to sour cream mixture. Add remaining cucumber. Garnish with reserved shrimp and cucumbers. Refrigerate for at least 1 hour. Serve with vegetables or crackers. 

***Filus originally posted a low fat version on Healthy and Special Diets Forum - it looked so good I posted here also - but it's not the low fat version.


----------

